# PDF Threads of Knowledge



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All -

I wanted to start this thread to group together threads that we all found/find useful or intersting. I figured this would beneficial as alot of information sometimes get lost or buried & maybe this would help to locate some of that. 

So please feel free to post links as you find them. If they helped you then maybe they can help others that may have not found them otherwise.

Thanks for contributing.

Nick


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Intermedius Line(s) Discussion:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/33999-intermedius-lines.html

Vitamin A Deficiency & Froglet Benefits
 I'm worried about my froglets... - Dendroboard

Ameerega Bassileri Care Guide
Ameerega bassleri - Dendroboard

Pumilio Experiences Discussion/Care Tips
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...robates-pumilio-experiences-keeping-tips.html

Clay Substrate - How To
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html

How Do You Raise Pumilio Survey - 2008
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...how-do-you-raise-pumilio-froglets-survey.html

UVB Exposure Discussion
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/73268-uvb-exposure-dendrobates.html

Generational Labeling Definition
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/89636-filial-generation-numbers.html

Repashy Superfly Discussion
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/67766-repashy-superfly.html


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Great build threads: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/89020-forest-unleashed.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65988-peninsula.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/90410-trying-something-new-faux-tree.html

One other thing by GRIMM:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/73467-clean-glass-forever.html

And before Doug beats me to it:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63743-temporary-frog-storage-home.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75674-cracked-viv-repair.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64001-tad-food-powder-recipe.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58594-how-drill-your-glass.html


STICKY!!!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Also:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/89994-ro-water-system.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html 

And a very handy thread for somebody who wants to do a paludarium:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy.html

That's what I have for now. I'm sure I'll think of some more later (as long as Doug doesn't beat me to it).

Edit: Thought of another one! Hopefully if this becomes a sticky, Noobs will read this before starting another thread about it:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Lamasi/Sirensis Morph Guide
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/90324-lamasi-morphs.html


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me: 

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide

Dendrobates.org - Dendrobates auratus

Oophaga pumilio Morphguide

Rated it, great thread for beginners.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great idea...thank you...only comment I can add...but don't know whether there a way to address it is how quickly some of the pictures disappear from the older posts...isn't there some way to save them...some are only months old -- like from Photo Bucket. I am not computer savy enough to capture them from older posts...wish it were possible --from the Cloud perhaps ?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Judy S said:


> What a great idea...thank you...only comment I can add...but don't know whether there a way to address it is how quickly some of the pictures disappear from the older posts...isn't there some way to save them...some are only months old -- like from Photo Bucket. I am not computer savy enough to capture them from older posts...wish it were possible --from the Cloud perhaps ?


Judy I've noticed that too. Unfortunately I have no clue as to what causes it or how to fix it.
Hopefully a mod will pass thru & chime in to explain how that works.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Beginner's Microfauna ID Guide
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90123-beginners-guide-microfauna.html

Misting For Beginners
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90220-misting-beginners.html


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...rrarium-design.html?highlight=epiphyte+branch


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> What a great idea...thank you...only comment I can add...but don't know whether there a way to address it is how quickly some of the pictures disappear from the older posts...isn't there some way to save them...some are only months old -- like from Photo Bucket. I am not computer savy enough to capture them from older posts...wish it were possible --from the Cloud perhaps ?


If people edited thier pictures for the proper size and then uploaded them directly to Dendroboard, the pictures tend to be more likely to be permanent (sometimes links are broken in the upgrades). If they are linked from another site like photobucket, when the person cancels thier membership or deletes the photos, the links are then broken resulting in no picture. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so there really is a somewhat uncomplicated resolution....pun intended... I haven't learned how to do any of the uploading of pictures although I would like to do so...is there a place on DB with general information for people to refer to? Perhaps just my asking the question reveals that I know nothing...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Judy S said:


> so there really is a somewhat uncomplicated resolution....pun intended... I haven't learned how to do any of the uploading of pictures although I would like to do so...is there a place on DB with general information for people to refer to? Perhaps just my asking the question reveals that I know nothing...


I personally just use the Tapatalk 2 forum app to upload my pictures. It makes it pretty easy to do.
If you have a smartphone you can download it from any app market of your choosing.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Dart Frog Lifespan

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/87794-life-death.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/12387-lifespan.html


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

frog dude said:


> Edit: Thought of another one! Hopefully if this becomes a sticky, Noobs will read this before starting another thread about it:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html


This is a more comprehensive version of the above: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/66762-multispecies-reference-page.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Shameless plugs! ...to remind everyone I'm not dead since I haven't been around much the last year or 2, YAY!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/55466-can-plant-seller-list-sticky.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62074-firefly-lights-installed-hex-video.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eas-firefly-lights-fiber-optic-fx-plants.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...e-rock-simulated-rippling-water-fx-light.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...lated-rippling-water-fx-light.html#post545275
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...nic-pets-plants-glowing-frogs-especially.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ossible-ways-create-glowing-fx-live-moss.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/55452-small-edible-plants-viv.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/55453-iridescent-plants.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/56756-little-something-over-seas-p.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/28792-meet-echo-my-new-fox.html

Well that should cover the odd/esoteric part of the list


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes! I just have to repeat this one. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html
Good to see you back, Dave!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Yes! I just have to repeat this one. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html
> Good to see you back, Dave!


No ... what you need to do is post all of your threads that we haven't! 

And welcome "back" Dave


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Gentlemen, 

I have to say I'm having a slightly hard time understanding why the thread on Dave's fox is worthy of being a* PDF thread of knowledge, *foxes while cool have little to do with the husbandry, biology or behavior of dendrobatids in captivity..... 


Some comments 

Ed 

PS Good to see you back Dave, I was getting worried about you for a while there...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ed said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have to say I'm having a slightly hard time understanding why the thread on Dave's fox is worthy of being a* PDF thread of knowledge, *foxes while cool have little to do with the husbandry, biology or behavior of dendrobatids in captivity.....
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same, but decided to leave it alone. I didnt wanna ruin his welcome back party by peeing in his cheerios.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Gamble said:


> I was wondering the same, but decided to leave it alone. I didnt wanna ruin his welcome back party by peeing in his cheerios.


I'm cranky so I'll do it for you. 

Ed


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ed said:


> I'm cranky so I'll do it for you.
> 
> Ed


Was that an attempt at humor Ed? I didn't think you had time for that!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> I'm cranky so I'll do it for you.
> 
> Ed


LoL, Thanks Guys for the welcome back! ....And as for the world music and fox posts ya, off the frog topic...but actually if you read his post he didn't specifically ask for frog knowledge (although it could be argued it was implied since it was in the gen discussion area of the frog/viv section of db)...Muauahhahhaa, but give me an inch...and I'll take a mile 

_"Hey All -

I wanted to start this thread to group together threads that we all found/find useful or intersting. I figured this would beneficial as alot of information sometimes get lost or buried & maybe this would help to locate some of that. 

So please feel free to post links as you find them. If they helped you then maybe they can help others that may have not found them otherwise.

Thanks for contributing.

Nick"_

*Ed is probably just cranky from being the voice of reason all this time *


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Highest Temps Discussion
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...ure-frog-can-take-before-dies.html#post769753


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Available Species List
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/74122-list-available-species.html


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great thread and I'm open to ideas on how to share threads like these. Lets not derail the current thread but wanted to get the idea out there.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Show me your heated tadpole setups
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...18641-show-me-your-heated-tadpole-setups.html

The Bronze auratus info Thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/91242-bronze-auratus-info-thread.html


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

kyle1745 said:


> Great thread and I'm open to ideas on how to share threads like these. Lets not derail the current thread but wanted to get the idea out there.


I created this thread on the Feedback area for those with suggestions: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/91344-sharing-popular-useful-threads.html


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Some old legacy posts/threads in this one: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75420-posts-past.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Reticulata Care Discussion
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/64584-r-reticulata-info.html

Disadvantages of Over feeding
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/90502-healthy-too-fat-2.html

Vivarium Design Tips
Vivarium Design - Dendroboard

FF Culturing & Genetics
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/42419-genetics-ff-culturing.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hygrometer Accuracy Test
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/118586-optimal-humidity-viv.html

Easy-Clean Fruit Fly Cultures
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/119562-new-ff-culture-idea.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...easy-way-record-catch-your-frogs-calling.html


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/131393-trick-feeding-out-springtails.html


----------

